# British in Italy



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

Can a British live in Italy as long as he want with out any visa requirement?


----------



## csainz (Dec 18, 2009)

I believe as long as you have an EU passport you can but you still have to apply for the residency in whatever town you plan on staying in. It has to be done within the 8 day period of landing there, etc.. If you are looking for a rental or to buy you can contact an agent and they can usually walk you through all the necessary paperwork needed.
Enjoy!
Kind Regards,
Charlotte







rackspace said:


> Can a British live in Italy as long as he want with out any visa requirement?


----------



## myscuola (Apr 19, 2010)

YES you can provided you have enough money to keep you there.


----------

